
Across the world, women outlive men. This is why - Elof
https://bigthink.com/surprising-science/across-the-world-women-outlive-men-this-is-why-2635859559
======
sethammons
"This is Why"

> And there's no simple explanation that can inform policy-making, the WHO
> says, putting the results down to a range of biological differences and
> gender roles around the world.

ಠ_ಠ

~~~
BA4gDY-cqjsEPWn
Exactly what I expected, glad I checked the comments before reading the
article.

